# 4 oz tubs of Zymol Estate Glazes on ebay



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Spotted these on ebay if anyone is interested in sampling these top end waxes

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8075898183&fromMakeTrack=true

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8075900342&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Both my faves! may well bid on these.....


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

mmmmmm

How bigs that tub then ???

Nattys size or smaller ???


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Smaller.

Think Nattys is 8oz (or possibly 11oz)


*edit* Just checked and Nattys is 8oz


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Solaar said:


> Smaller.
> 
> Think Nattys is 8oz (or possibly 11oz)
> 
> *edit* Just checked and Nattys is 8oz


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Check out the price of the full size tubs though!!

http://www.premierbodyshops.co.uk/zymol/feeding/estateglazes.htm


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

If you are planning on bidding let me know so I don't end up in a bidding war. I'll happily back out as I already have some - it's just getting low.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

How many coats will that tub do? It looks tiny!


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

Just for info. Meguiar's used to make Zymol's Carbon Wax,which they sell for £46 a tub! We still sell it....it's called #16 Mirror Glaze and is £13 for 11oz!!


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

i`ve been watching these now for days and holding off till last min for a bid


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

xtreme-detail said:


> i`ve been watching these now for days and holding off till last min for a bid


Same here Mike:thumb:

I can see there being a bit of a flurry in the last couple of minutes.

My jar of Destiny feels alone without a jar of Vintage to go with it:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

juli_harris said:


> Just for info. Meguiar's used to make Zymol's Carbon Wax,which they sell for £46 a tub! We still sell it....it's called #16 Mirror Glaze and is £13 for 11oz!!


thats interesting to know


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Solaar said:


> Smaller.
> 
> Think Nattys is 8oz (or possibly 11oz)
> 
> *edit* Just checked and Nattys is 8oz


A 4 oz pot will go a very long way. It will last approx 18 months with regular use. You use very little when applying with the palm of your hands. Only a pea size amount per panel.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I've heard that about #16 somewhere before.

They'll go for silly money in the end anyway. typical ebay!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

juli_harris said:


> Just for info. Meguiar's used to make Zymol's Carbon Wax,which they sell for £46 a tub! We still sell it....it's called #16 Mirror Glaze and is £13 for 11oz!!


Thats good info Juli. Don't suppose your going to start doing a destiny or Vintage type wax for around £30?? That would be nice. :thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Well the Vintage is already on stupid money. I hope Johnny can pursuade Zymol to let him sell the sampler kits - they are far better value than this madness.


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Beeste said:


> Well the Vintage is already on stupid money. I hope Johnny can pursuade Zymol to let him sell the sampler kits - they are far better value than this madness.


As far as I know and this was confirmed by Zymol UK is that these sampler kits SKSK1 are no longer available for sale. I think they have worked it out that no one was paying the going rate for full size Zymol Estate Glazes when you can just repeat buy this kit and save a fortune.

This was always my plan and my kit has lasted a good part of nearly 4 years with still one third tub Vintage and one quarter tub Destiny left! I sold the unused Atlantique to fund my PC purchase.

I'm gonna save them for special occasions now as it will be unlikely for me to purchase them again unless I find a bargain that is


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Juli - that is an amazing revelation!!

so the overpriced carbon wax is just #16 huh!

well at least I believe the zymol crowd when they say it looks good and lasts well - but #16 isn't an easy wax to use so that bit surprises me - the zymol crowd always say it is an easy wax to use.

mind you - they would do - they are £50 poorer!


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

How much are the 4oz pots worth elsewhere?


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Spammy said:


> How much are the 4oz pots worth elsewhere?


You cannot buy these individually as they are part of the sample kit which has 3 x 4 oz pots plus other goodies


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Are they _really_ that good?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

vicky said:


> Are they _really_ that good?


Well, i've seen Beestes old Monaro (red) when it had Souveran on and it looked fantastic and recently seen it (on a cloudy day) with Destiny on and it looked amazing, sort of like it had a neon glow, the paint just seemed much more 'alive' if you will.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Beeste said:


> Well the Vintage is already on stupid money. I hope Johnny can pursuade Zymol to let him sell the sampler kits - they are far better value than this madness.


I may have some news in the morning 

I "think" I may be able to lay my hands on some sampler kits. The 2 and 3 ones though...

They stopped selling the sampler kits for the very reason you see in this post... That people would buy them, split them down and sell the products on ebay....

Let you all know later

Johnny


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

juli_harris said:


> Just for info. Meguiar's used to make Zymol's Carbon Wax,which they sell for £46 a tub! We still sell it....it's called #16 Mirror Glaze and is £13 for 11oz!!


they used to, but do they still?


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

We don't make it any more, but I believe they haven't changed the forumla, and the #16 that we will sell is the same forumla.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I may have some news in the morning
> 
> I "think" I may be able to lay my hands on some sampler kits. The 2 and 3 ones though...
> 
> ...


I'm interested :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

An Update...

SKSK2 Carbon, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit - £117

SKSK3 Titanium, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit £129

The SKSK1 Vintage kit is no longer....

Let me know if your interested?

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

juli_harris said:


> We don't make it any more, but I believe they haven't changed the forumla, and the #16 that we will sell is the same forumla.


Hi Juli 

I assume Zymol cant just steal your formula or else Meguiars may have something to say? So it must be diffrent now then?

I took a couple of photos as I was interested myself...




























Obviously apart from the diffrence in colour, I found #16 is a little harder to apply and remove than carbon imho.

Still intregued I have spoken to Zymol UK who have escalated it to Zymol USA to get me an answer 

Watch this space....


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

something is obviously different, and you dont get bubbles in the Zymol container like you do in the Meguiars, you get those in Collinite aswell


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Johnny,

If possible can you put up pics of each kit.........like what's included?

And these will be "hand" applied.......yes?

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Hi Johnny,
> 
> If possible can you put up pics of each kit.........like what's included?
> 
> ...


This is what the kits look like apart from different waxes

It also includes small bottles of HD Cleanse, Clear shampoo, Microwipe, detail brush and a nice plastic case










Apart from the Carbon wax which is applied by pad, Titanium, Concours and Destiny are applied by "hand"

I know that this kit may seem expensive but it will lasts for several years. I have only used one and a third pots in 4 years and would certainly consider getting another kit when mine runs out but now that I'm experimenting with other products, this maybe another 2-3 years now!

PS looking at the pics of Carbon & #16, they certainly don't look like the same formula?? Chinese whispers perhaps...

Does it mention on the tin the % of canauba on the Meguiars #16 as Zymol Carbon contains 37% Brazilian No. 1 Yellow Carnauba by volume?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

chowy
PS looking at the pics of Carbon & #16 said:


> Chowy,
> 
> Thanks for saving me writing that up :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd be interested in the Titanium kit!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Perhaps its not exactly the same, maybe a slightly different formula but both starting off with the same amount if ingrediants  

Like Chemical Guys make stuff for other people, even though they say the products arn't the same, they're still very similair.

Just an idea


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I think the #16 looks more like the Zymol Creme version


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, imho they are difrent, tried them this morning when Whizzer called in to see me. 

We found Carbon easier to apply and remove than #16 but as you say they could be similar. 

Some pics and a new thread to follow later. 

Johnny


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

zymol is simply awesome


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

If Meguiar's #16 is exactly the same product as Zymol Carbon, how come Zymol can still sell their Carbon wax in America?

Didn't Meguiar's #16 get pulled as it didn't comply with the strict American VOC regulations? Surely Zymol Carbon would have been discontinued as well, if it was the same product?

I've got one of the starter kits, plus a tub of Destiny. Money well spent in my opinion. I just need a vehicle worthy of the 'Z' treatment now.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Can someone give some info on the differences between the 2 kits?

Thanks
Bryan

PS Johnny how many are available?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> Can someone give some info on the differences between the 2 kits?
> 
> Thanks
> Bryan
> ...


One has a 4oz tub of Titanium wax in (the dearer of the 2 kits) and one has a 4oz tub of Carbon in (the cheaper of the 2 kits)

Apart from that both kits are the same, and include 4oz jars of both Concours and Destiny waxes.

The Titanium wax is marketed at the 4WD market, and is the better of the two waxes.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Steve :thumb: 

I was going to call Johnny at half time but I forgot  .........do you think he'd bother if I called min rite now  

Bryan


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

I've obviously started something here.

I didn't mean to. Just wanted to let you all know what I know.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I used #16 on a scooby (wira blue) yesterday and the flake really stood out. Still impresses me after all this time.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

#16 is a great wax at a great price, as for comparing this to Zymol in its current form, well I'd also guess things have changed now, butif it was good enough in the past I see no reason why it isn't now.

Saying that I've got my name on a sweet pack from Johnny, just because its too good to pass up, thanks Johnny :thumb:


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

Please ignore me...I've just been informed that the information I had was wrong...however we did work very closely with Zymol when creating their waxes..

Sorry


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

No worries Juli, right or wrong you have added another good dimension to a discussion :thumb: and I for one am happy for your input


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

SKSK3 Titanium, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit £129

johny id be interested in this kit if there is one still available?


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Please excuse me if I'm repeating something already said , but just to put the record straight , meguiars have never made zymol wax , so the carbon wax isn't the same as the other stuff , I dont doubt it may be a similar product but it certainly isn't the same formulation
Dave:thumb: 
PS those sampler kits are excellent value for money IMO and a great way to get into using zymol for the first time , so I'd grab one while you can.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chaps check this link 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=8122

Zymol (although expensive compared to some other products) is very very good , and it has a place in the market. I for one would be adding some Zymol waxes and some of the other products to my collection .


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

You know - I really can't believe the turnaround in opinion on Zymol on DW. I remember when I was the only one using it and actually gave up trying to convert you guys as all I got was grief......I wish I'd kept my mouth shut now as the ebay prices for the 4oz tubs are getting into very silly money. I got my Destiny for £35 and my Atlantique for £50 ish IIRC. Doh! :wall:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll let you all in on another secret. Just get the HD Cleanse and follow that with hand applied Souveran Paste (yes, hand apply it in the same way as Zymol waxes). You won't be able to tell the difference  (there's one more stage but I'm keeping that as a Beeste Trade Secret).


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Do the Zymol hand applied waxes feel different from from other waxes? i.e are they softer and mushy.... if you know what I mean?


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> Do the Zymol hand applied waxes feel different from from other waxes? i.e are they softer and mushy.... if you know what I mean?


Nope they are rock solid, harder than P21S if you need a real comparison.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Beeste said:


> I'll let you all in on another secret. Just get the HD Cleanse and follow that with hand applied Souveran Paste (yes, hand apply it in the same way as Zymol waxes). You won't be able to tell the difference  (there's one more stage but I'm keeping that as a Beeste Trade Secret).


Would you PM it to me in return for favours :lol:

Like cutting your grass, or cleaning your windows


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Beeste said:


> You know - I really can't believe the turnaround in opinion on Zymol on DW. I remember when I was the only one using it and actually gave up trying to convert you guys as all I got was grief......I wish I'd kept my mouth shut now as the ebay prices for the 4oz tubs are getting into very silly money. I got my Destiny for £35 and my Atlantique for £50 ish IIRC. Doh! :wall:


My thoughts on Zymol are unchanged. I still think you can achieve results that are virtually identical with far cheaper products.

Alot of this is just excitement around a new product line being sold by a DW trader.

This is my own opinion and I am sure alot of people will buy and love these products. It's all good :thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

The way to apply Zymol estate glazes is to keep the jars at room temperature. The waxes are definitely not solid - they are like butter. Souveran is MUCH harder but with gentle warming will soon soften up and spreads almost as thinly as the Zymol.

And No Jace - you cannot have my secret at such a cheap price!! :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> My thoughts on Zymol are unchanged. I still think you can achieve results that are virtually identical with far cheaper products.
> 
> Alot of this is just excitement around a new product line being sold by a DW trader.
> 
> This is my own opinion and I am sure alot of people will buy and love these products. It's all good :thumb:


You can certainly achieve similar results using different products but Zymol certainly has a place in the market. The waxes are actually very good and the HD cleanse is also a useful product to have.

I was shocked at how good they are ( i have tried lots and lots of products aswell) still think it is quite expensive.

I have in the past also brought loads and loads of products having to try the lastest products but in the last few years have been really picky on what products i buy only buying products that are better than my current go to ones , to name a few 1z ****pit shine, Fk 425, pakshak towels and i would not rush out and get new product just because so and so says it good. I like to read reviews and if possible expericene it first hand before i buy .(which detailing days are great for)

I have a few waxes on my shelf and i would ceratinly now add one of the zymol range to that.

:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> You can certainly achieve similar results using different products but Zymol certainly has a place in the market. The waxes are actually very good and the HD cleanse is also a useful product to have.
> 
> :thumb:


I certainly believe they have a place in the market. Never say never, I like the look of Titanium, I think I may just have to do a bit of convincing first!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

If you ever want to make the long drive up to Leeds Neil, I'd be more than happy to let you have a go with my Destiny / Concours against any of the other 'normal' priced waxes like Souveran / XXX in my collection.:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> If you ever want to make the long drive up to Leeds Neil, I'd be more than happy to let you have a go with my Destiny / Concours against any of the other 'normal' priced waxes like Souveran / XXX in my collection.:thumb:


Thanks Steve, really appreciate the offer, I may just have some time in August. I'll see how diaries compare closer to the time :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> If you ever want to make the long drive up to Leeds Neil, I'd be more than happy to let you have a go with my Destiny / Concours against any of the other 'normal' priced waxes like Souveran / XXX in my collection.:thumb:


Crikey!

Where did I put my manners today!! I too should have said if anyone wants to try this then I am more than happy to let them try a bit of mine.. Obviously if your further up North then Mr L200 would be a better bet 

Johnny


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Crikey!
> 
> Where did I put my manners today!! I too should have said if anyone wants to try this then I am more than happy to let them try a bit of mine.. Obviously if your further up North then Mr L200 would be a better bet
> 
> Johnny


Two real gentlemen :thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Its because most of your cars are great to start with. I think this newfound admiration for Zymol is because of good surface prep on most cars on here. I can't see a wash with clear,HD-Cleanse and an application of glaze being as impressive without a dam claying and good machining first. At least not on an older car.

The only Zymol thing I've tired is the HD-Cleanse and it's really really good for a one stage cleaner. A SOD to get off in hot weather though. Be warned!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> If you ever want to make the long drive up to Leeds Neil, I'd be more than happy to let you have a go with my Destiny / Concours against any of the other 'normal' priced waxes like Souveran / XXX in my collection.:thumb:


Hey Steve don't waste it on him :lol: ......just send it to me and I'll send you back what's left eh...........eerrrmmmm sorry was that a............NO.........oh well  :lol:

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

blr123 said:


> Hey Steve don't waste it on him :lol: ......just send it to me and I'll send you back what's left eh...........eerrrmmmm sorry was that a............NO.........oh well  :lol:
> 
> Bryan


I'll send you some Mer bry 

:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Beeste said:


> You know - I really can't believe the turnaround in opinion on Zymol on DW. I remember when I was the only one using it and actually gave up trying to convert you guys as all I got was grief......I wish I'd kept my mouth shut now as the ebay prices for the 4oz tubs are getting into very silly money. I got my Destiny for £35 and my Atlantique for £50 ish IIRC. Doh! :wall:


lol, i haven't been a member on here for too long and i can remember the poor opinions of Zymol, but to be honest now i am seriously thinking of trying it out. I think Titanium might be the first port of call....


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

It's just the cost that puts me off, but theres no denying the results


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> I'll send you some Mer bry
> 
> :thumb:


:lol: ........nice one Neil :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

The big question is, will you be able to tell the difference between a £20 wax and a £2000 wax on appearence? I doubt it very much, sure it may last longer, but we are into detailing so we are going t wax our cars well within the wax wearing off anyhow.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

speed-demon said:


> The big question is, will you be able to tell the difference between a £20 wax and a £2000 wax on appearence? I doubt it very much, sure it may last longer, but we are into detailing so we are going t wax our cars well within the wax wearing off anyhow.


Trust me, If your into detailing you will tell the diffrence


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

How many left Johnny?

Bryan

PS you got my email......yes?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> How many left Johnny?
> 
> Bryan
> 
> PS you got my email......yes?


Yep got all your details....



Only a few left...

I really gotta go to bed... Need to be in work in 7 hours and I am on an all nighter tomorrow as we have a car to detail in the warehouse for a customer for the Max Power show at the NEC....

Night!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Perfect John thanks :thumb: .........now off you go to your bed young man :lol: 

Bryan


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnny, When you going to review some of the non wax products from Zymol?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

DW Chief said:


> Which ones would you like me to do?


I know the wheel cleaner is as good as Hair gel at cleaning the wheels,

Just stuff like their trim, tyre, glass, metal polish that sort of thing.

Personally for me i'd be interested in trim treatment and stuff for the interior plastics and engine cleaner and treatments.:thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I'd be interested to know more about their leather cleaners and conditioners.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Only tired the HD Cleanse which I was given as a kind gift. That is awesome! Gives my black paint more of a mirror quality even after #83 and #80. Wax's and LSP seem to bond nicely after it too.

I'd like the hear more about the Clear "Auto Bathe". Dam expensive for a wash but if it's anything like HD Cleanse then it should be great!

My boss used the Screen Clean Polish on his convertables yellowed rear window and it got it like new. Nothing else seemed to work.

The Detail Wax for plastic bumpers interests me to as does the Field Glaze.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I shouldn't bother with the field glaze - it's good stuff but you only get a tiny amount for the cash.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Theres "buy it now" vintage on there now. Not much change out 2 ton though....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zymol-Vintage...6QQihZ012QQcategoryZ72201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also a creme thats already almost it's RRP

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zymol-Creame-...2QQihZ017QQcategoryZ72201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Typical ebay!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Zymol Royale Glaze

It was originally formulated to protect the finish of the Bugatti Royale, a rare late 1920's ultra-luxury car (only about half a dozen were built) so meticulously crafted and exquisitely engineered that today it is considered a work of art. Suitable for all paint types and colours. Royale Glaze contains 70% Brazilian No.1 White Carnauba by volume. This container is refilled for life at no charge.

We do not hold this item in stock, it will be ordered by special request 

Royale Refilled for life
£7118.00 

Holy Mother of god....


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Yep! Watch the Paul Dalton video on the Zymol website. Local guy who cleans some amazing motors with Royale.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

chowy said:


> A 4 oz pot will go a very long way. It will last approx 18 months with regular use.


What do you class as "Regular use" 

I picked up a jar this size of "Destiny" & some Field Glaze QD over the weekend, just waiting for some HD Cleanse to arrive to do the job right :thumb:

I might just save it for pre-meeting use, to acheive the maximum effect & usage...:car:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

^^Ah. So it was you who outbid me :wall:


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Jace said:


> What do you class as "Regular use"


As recommended by Zymol, apply once every 2 months although I would add more layers before this. I did stop using it around Octover/November time as it became too cold for the wax to bond to the paintwork. I started around March/April. So I only really used this for 8 months of the year.

Zymol I think recommend that temp must be above 10 degrees C IIRC


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Beeste said:


> ^^Ah. So it was you who outbid me :wall:


:lol:

I'll let know how it turns out 

Chowy, thanks for the feedback, sounds like a good plan, Zymol for spring & summer, Collinite 476 for the autumn & winter


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ Cheeky sod! So what's the deal with selling all those bike pedals and chain links?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Beeste said:


> ^^ Cheeky sod! So what's the deal with selling all those bike pedals and chain links?


They are for these :thumb:










I used to be a member of the Raleigh Chopper Club  , this was mine (shown unfinished) which I restored to Concours condition:thumb: I still have club connections & can get the parts trade, which I sell on the bay & via a few forums.

It all goes to pay for my addictions


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I love Choppers! I always wanted one when I was a kid but my mum and dad were poor/too tight to let me have one. It was always the posh kids that had them. 

I've got an original but very old & tatty Chopper sat out in my shed that was sat in a garden shed for 10 years. It's probably rubbish and to be honest we nearly chucked it out twice. Do you think it is worth anything?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Beeste said:


> I love Choppers! I always wanted one when I was a kid but my mum and dad were poor/too tight to let me have one. It was always the posh kids that had them.
> 
> I've got an original but very old & tatty Chopper sat out in my shed that was sat in a garden shed for 10 years. It's probably rubbish and to be honest we nearly chucked it out twice. Do you think it is worth anything?


Me too, I had an old shopper bike before I managed to get a bmx

Post a pic of it up & I'll tell you, or just send me it to save your time, I'll get rid of it for you 

Here's a few on the bay at the moment;;;;;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160001237374&fromMakeTrack=true

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300003035263&fromMakeTrack=true

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110004719282&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Miine is much worse condition than those  I think it's one of the very first ones ever made. I'll take some pics.


----------

